# Sticky  Chris Knott feedback



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

In the Chris Knott office we've placed a board in each team where we post feedback received from happy clients to add to staff motivation. It has created quite a buzz so if you've had good service from us or you'd like to mention a particular member of staff, please feel free to post a comment on this forum and we'll pass it on.

You'll know that I also put feedback at the bottom of my posts on this forum so you can see how good we are for car club/forum members like you.

The problem is (since we had our best ever February, and March was also a stonking one) that the feedback is coming in faster than I can post it.

So here's a whole load of comments received in February and March to bring us almost up to date (you don't have to read it all but you get the idea)...

*BTW - remember that you automatically get entered in our Prize Draw if you ask us for a quote before 1 June - details in the Chris Knott/Insurance section of this forum and at http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rewards/2016/spring - QUOTELINE: 0800 917 2274 (free from mobiles too)*

*Testimonials*
_"Just a quick feedback. You guys are LITERALLY THE BEST!!! I've received the best insurance renewal quote ever. You managed to beat the cheapest quote I had, by offering me a comprehensive insurance £210.00 cheaper than the cheapest one I received earlier on this week! £210.00!! Still can't quite believe it. Thank you ever so much CKI!"_ *mrfrankowski, Astra Owners Network*

_"Just taken out a policy with Chris Knott as they beat my renewal price and the comparison sites easily. Excellent service too."_ *scottyr, CivInfo*

_"On my second year with CK."_ *Paul, Audi RS3 Owners Club*

_"I joined Chris Knott last week. The quote swept the floor with A***** F***, though AF served me well for the year I was with them. Hopefully CK is as good as people say. Also, Cathy was a massive help when I was inquiring. Big props to her!"_ *elipton, UK Cougar forum*

_"All things said and done, nobody has beat your quote I just obtained for the Celica I just acquired. So happy days, and thank you!... PS. I love Kim...she sounds like Grandma Ethyl from Dinosaurs. Very friendly too so all in all makes for pleasant phone calls."_ *shnazzle, MR2 Roadster Owners Club*

_"I must say I was pleasantly surprised when I rang up to renew my insurance with Chris Knott. I knew it would go up (knowing about the increase in IPT) but also having to add a claim to my history (on another car/policy). I can't remember the exact amounts but my policy just went up approx £50 when everyone else I tried added £200-£300 for having a claim! Really good service from yourselves, and will be ringing to add my other car to my policy when I get it back."_ *tricky1138, MR2 Roadster Owners Club*

_"You ALMOST had me this year but unfortunately due to my age/lack of ownership with my S3 you were unable to insure me if/when I go to stage 2+, so for that reason I had to go with [someone else] this time. However once this year's insurance is up and I've had more experience, etc. I will certainly try you again as your overall business/approach seems excellent and I was very happy with the chap I spoke to who wasn't trying to force me into anything, gave me great advice and was also very friendly. Ian Willis I think he was called - please give him some good feedback  I'll be in touch next year."_ *Craig-P, Audi-Sport forum*

_"Just like to say thank you for all your help today Ian, very pleased with the £330 quote yesterday inc. the mods for this year."_ *Sag, Land Cruiser Club*

_"Dear Tabitha, many thanks for such great service. You made the whole process very painless. Once again, thank you."_ *P Billingham, Westfield*

_"Thank you, just got a very reasonable quote and looking likely to accept. Using a good underwriter (Highway) with an acceptable excess and accepted my mods: great."_ *Hipstar, TT Forum*

_"Had a delightful chat with Kathy today, nice to speak to someone that likes to have a laugh with their customer. The premium compared to my renewal with H******* was similar, but I've moved to a mod-friendly policy, which might be a bad thing for the wallet, but nice to know that I can now consider modifications if I want to go that route. Kathy was great though, really lovely, and it was partly her lovely manner on the phone that made me think "you know what, I'm happy to change and move away from H*******". No bad dealings with H******* at all I might add, but lovely service for the quote and discussions about the car that made me feel warm and welcome."_ *Hanslow, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*

_"Chalk another one up to Kathy - when she gave her name when answering the call, I knew it must be fate! LOL. Gave her a nice little shock when I told her she was the subject of a forum thread! Very friendly as mentioned above though... Thanks CK for a good, competitive quote!"_ *Fusion243, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*

_"Purchased insurance from Chris Knott - excellent price, excellent service, highly recommend."_ *curtvx, VXR Online*

_"I'm still with CKI and had need to check something recently, the question was answered promptly and efficiently and was the one I wanted to hear too. Yes they will cover the modification of having a Tow Bar, for free. Some companies don't."_ *velocemitch, Alfa Romeo OC*

_"+1 happy customer. Joined today with my A3. Hassle-free experience and ultra-pleasant price, beating A***** F*** and others. Thanks guys hope my next call is for renewal!"_ *noriders, Audi-Sport forum*

_"Been a loyal CK customer for over 10 years with at least 2 policies a year running & at times 3. Also recommended to family & friends on numerous occasions. Always had great service & decent quotes pro rata for cover."_ *mr wilks, Z4 Forum*

_"Tried all sort of comparison websites and even approached a few directly. Even with a 1 Year NCD and a puny little Jazz the quotes were staggeringly high. £780 if I pay upfront + I would need to get a black box installed. The cheapest non-blackbox insurance was about £900+. I thought let's give @ChrisKnottIns a try as they talk about club discounts etc all the time. Well called them up, wait was a bit longer than expected but at the end of the phone call I was with a fully comp policy including legal cover and no pesky blackbox for a price I could not believe as they beat every single quote by a margin and that is with monthly payments and 'a declared mod' so yeah, really, really happy about it and I have already recommended them to my friends."_ *legend-ary, Honda Karma*

_UPDATE: "Wow @ChrisKnottIns Your quote bested all the others and I have now purchased a fully comp policy with you guys! Fantastic...can't recommend you guys enough in fact you should be getting a call from a friend of mine soon."_ *legand-ary, Honda Karma (see above)*

_"My wife's insurers wanted an additional £126 on top of the £430 paid in November to switch from the 2.4 Accord to the 'what should be cheaper to insure' 2.0 FR-V. I told them where to stick it and cancelled her policy. Called Chris Knott and they came back with £290 as a new policy. Now that's 3 policies in the family with Chris Knott."_ *qc2, Honda Karma*

_UPDATE: "I've just got my insurance through Chris Knotts for just over £300 and that's declared any mods, they beat my previous insurance company and got to admit I found Ian very helpful."_ *sag, Landcruiser Club*

_"Yep! It worked for me too. All the other companies I tried had higher premiums for the same terms. Many thanks CKI._ *BasilBB, uklegacy forum*

_"Very pleased and glad insurance is now sorted for another year. Excellent service, highly recommend anyone to get a quote from CKI"_ *curtvx, VXRonline*

_"Got a great quote from Chris [Knott] today... from 800 down to 380...fab.. many thanks."_ *hairyman68, 350z-UK*

_"Spoke to Kathy this afternoon and she was very helpful. Beat nearest quote (although would still like it to be less). When our other Octavia is due for renewal in a few months, I will be in contact."_ *AirborneVRS, Briskoda*

_"5* - Just sorted my car insurance for another year. Matched and beat quotes I'd gotten elsewhere and £165 cheaper than my renewal. So glad to be back with you for my insurance. Great service and always lovely people to deal with. Superb level of cover too! Thank you very much."_ *Aaron Carter, Facebook*

_"Please let me place on record my appreciation of the courteous and efficient way Tabitha dealt with my enquiry."_ *Jeff Ellis, Cardiff*

_"Just took my policy out with them and got a decent enough price...thanks."_ *fridgeman, GT86/BRZ Owners Club*

_UPDATE: "Thanks Nick, you guys are amazing. You actually beat a requote today for me. I will be sorting out the paperwork as soon as I know when I'm picking up the car and will be bringing my wife's insurance policy over to you on 9 June. Cheers."_ *AirborneVRS, Briskoda*

_"Speak with Volvo Owners Club Insurance Scheme, through Chris Knott. I've always had a good deal through them but, as with any broker, haggle a bit!"_ *mjk164, Volvo Owners Club*

_"Some specialist older or performance insurers sometimes have good offers...with me not being 25 yet the best price came via Chris Knott."_ *Pete940, Volvo Owners Club*

_"Just signed up with Chris Knott - done me a fantastic deal beating all other quotes I had. Very happy with the result on my 2.5 ghia x thanks."_ *kmb306, Ford Mondeo OC*

best,
Nick


----------

